# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj Xhaxhain: Nezir Osmani nga Kolonja

## Kleanth

Kerkoj xhaxhain tim te larguar nga Shiperia ne moshen 16 vjec  ne 1962 .. Ai quhet Nezir Osmani  nga Kolonja . Nga Greqia u largua per ne* New York* . Ne vitin 1963 deroi nje leter ne familje nga adresa :
*190 E 2Nd St
      New York/ N-Y*
Qe nga kjo kohe e deri tani nuk kemi asnje lloj informacioni nese ai eshte gjalle apo jo .
Per familjen time eshte nje plage / peng qe prej shume kohesh.

Kerkoj ndihme nga dashamires qe mund ta kene njohur ose qe mund te kene te aferm te larguar ne ato vite .1962-1963.

----------


## EDUARDI

Nese mund te te pyes a je adresuar tek emisioni qe drejton Aida Shtino "Njerez te humbur"?

----------


## Kleanth

Jo , Jam munduar ta gjej privatisht por eshte shume e veshtire .Nese te gjitha perpjekjet e mia do te deshtojne atehere mundet te kerkoj ndihmen e Aides. ju cfare me sugjeroni ?

----------


## EDUARDI

Me duket paksa e veshtire qe ta gjesh ne menyren tende privatisht.
Une te sugjeroj qe te shkosh tek emisioni i Aides "Njerez te humbur" pasi Aida me stafin e saj kane lidhjet e tyre dhe mendoj qe nje pergjigje me te sakte mund ta arrish vetem me anen e emisionit Njerez te Humbur.

Te uroj qe te gjesh personin tuaj pas kaq e kaq vitesh...

----------


## benseven11

Adresa nga ka shkruar ka qene restorant,tani eshte klub(bar).
Ka lene ndonje djale ne amerike?.Nqs e di emrin.Ka shume ne Nju jork me mbiemer Osmani,Ne bronx,bronxville,bruklin,flushing..

----------


## Kleanth

Te falenderoj per informacionin .
Familja ime nuk ka informacion me teper rreth ceshtjes nese ai ka krijuar familje apo jo ?
Nese me ndihmon me ndonje informacion rreth te drejtes qe ka familja per te marre informacion nese jeton apo jo per personat qe kane marre statusin e azilantit politik ? Nese une i drejtohem ndonje avokati ne Usa ?

te falenderoj

----------


## benseven11

Naturalization records(dokument qe verteton daten,vitin se kur eshte bere qytetar amerikan dhe statusin(beqar/i martuar)
Mire eshte ti kesh te gjitha informacionet me poshte.
Person's name (with alternate spellings) Emri duhet te jete i sakte.Mund te vihet si Nesir Osmani,ose Nezir Osmani.Te vihet vendi fshati ku ka lindur me saktesi,si dhe data viti kur ka lindur.Emri i babait te tij dhe te jemes,pasi mund te kete shume aty me mbiemra Osmani(mund te dalin dy vete me te njejtin emer ne arshiva).
Date and place of birth 
Name of spouse & children (if any) (vur "unknown" nqs nuk e di)
Approximate year of arrival vihet viti(nqs nuk e di vihet unknown)
Place of residence when naturalized (NY City,NY.) 
Approximate time of naturalization (vihet unknown)
If a minor child, the parents' names (vihet unknown)
Dergoi email ketu.newyork.archives@nara.gov
Per te marre informacion kur ka vdekur ke kete adres
New York City Department of Health
Bureau of Vital Records(kjo ka arshivat per lindje,martese,divorce,vdekje)
125 Worth Street
New York, NY 10013
(212) 788-4520 I shkruan kesaj adrese ose i dergon email zyres kryesore ne Albany Ny vr@health.state.ny.us 
Fee(kerkohet pagese): $15(per vdekje) certifikatat e tjera jane 12 dollare sejcila,me duket nuk e kam te sakte
---
Ketu mund te kerkosh per SSN e tij qe ka pasur.http://www.genesearch.com/socialsecurity.html
---
Te dhenat e tij mund ti gjesh edhenga gjykatat ne NY city(Ny City Eastern District Federal Court,ose Ny City Western District Federal Court).Edhe bashkia(NY City,City hall) mund te kete te dhena.Ai ka jetuar ne Manhatan keshtu qe adresat me lart te NY City duhet ti kene te dhenat ne arshive.

----------

